# reef stocking?



## Tetra4life (Mar 1, 2009)

Hey, I am thinking about starting a reef tank, and thought I'd run some livestok ideas by you lot.
This is just a list of a few ideas:

*Fish:
*OC clown(s)
goby most likely watchman
firefish
dotty back/Royal gramma
six lined wrasse
jaw fish?

*Inverts:*
Hermit crab
skunk cleaner
emararld crab?
bumble bee snail
coral shrimp
spiny astraea
star fish/brittle star?

*Corals:*
I dont know, sugestions? I like trees and polyps and maybe toadstools??

So I'd just like to know what I can and cant keep, oh yeah this will be a 55-75 gallon.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

I agree with this, but how deep is your sand bed (for the jawfish) and what sort of lights are you using? Or will you be using?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

sounds alright. what is a "coral shrimp?" and i have heard the bumble bee snails are predatory. your going to want astreas, nassarius, nerite, ceriths .. all part of your clean up crew. i personally do not like crabs, esp hermit crabs as they rip snails from their shells, killing them only to find out they dont want to use that shell. all crabs are opportunistic, meaning they will eat what they can, when they can. if you go with a brittle starfish, avoid any green ones as these eat fish. 

now, do you know what other equipment you will be using? i think its great your making a list of what fish to put into the tank, but to me this seems far off down the road. are you going to be using a sump? lighting? skimmer/filtration? flow? sand depth? how are you going to dose suppliments? RO/DI unit? what else will you be using?


----------



## Tetra4life (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for the replys!
I intend to do a DSB, have not yet gotten lighting planned so I'm pretty flexible, thinking of a 20 gallon long made into a DIY sump unless I can find a cheap used 30gal.
So not even a darf hermit, ANY crab? Jawfish are realtively easy right? and I meant banded coral shrimp, my bad .


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

the banded shrimp will kill the skunk and I keep hermits, it's all up to personal preferance.

The hardest thing i find with Jawfish is getting them to eat.


----------



## chris9tian1 (Apr 11, 2009)

i have hermits and they are a pain. they knock over my coral frags. I love my nassarius snails. Bumble bees are awesome, and so are cerith. Don't bother with astrea if they flip over they will die. Coral wise... try some zoas, and mushrooms as well as some green star polyps. My personal favorite is frogspawn but is very expensive.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

I love astrea snails, but to each his own.


----------

